

Bitcoin in 2031 - mikekij
https://medium.com/p/54e30383f387

======
lingben
"2031—The vast majority of the world’s financial transactions take place
through a decentralized crypto-currency (likely Bitcoin). Governments can no
longer print their way out of debt. Banks can no longer siphon billions of
dollars out of the world economy in the form of transaction fees. And those
‘computer nerds’ (like Thad Wormald) who bought Bitcoin at $12 will have
models (and Jenna Maroney) fighting after them."

So basically an empty and vapid "Ra-Ra" cheerleading of bitcoin that showcases
nothing but the total and wholesale ignorance of the author. Ignorance of
economics, politics, history... need I go on?

